# Der erste Nicolai Katalog 99 als PDF



## luck01 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

für alle die es interessiert. 










Hier ist der Link zum Download:

http://rapidshare.com/files/154202646/Nicolai__99.pdf

Die Datei ist ca. 25 MB groß.

Viel Spaß träumen


----------



## Testmaen (15. Oktober 2008)

Nicolai-Kataloge kann man nie genug haben, ob nu' in echt oder auf der Platte.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (15. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich, wenn auch andere Ihren Spaß an alten Katalogen
haben


----------



## Testmaen (15. Oktober 2008)

Interessant auch das Angebot an Komponenten (Vorbauten, Felgen, Federbeine) und die "Offenheit" Kohlefaser gegenüber damals.


----------



## haha (15. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön das man sowas mal wieder vor die augen bekommt. wäre natürlich noch besser, wenn nicolai alle kataloge auf der HP zum download hätte. ich hab hier auch noch ein schönes stück nicolai rumliegen, keinen katalog, sondern eine nicolai kettenführung.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

poste mal ein bild... oder machen einen vintage-thread auf.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2008)

@luck01  klasse service. 
 den  1999´er  katalog  habe ich leider nicht. 
mein erster katalog war aus 2000.

im 2001er  katalog  wurde ich sogar namentlich erwähnt (stolz)


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

haha der katalog ist ja cool... die handzeichnungen der klamotten herrlich...


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

artur... scan den mal ein deinen 2000er katalog. vielelicht kriegen wir alle zusammen von anfang bis jetzt.


meine freundin hat leider alle kataloge weggeworfen. "ist doch schon 3 jahre alt! ist doch jetzt altpapier!"


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> artur... scan den mal ein deinen 2000er katalog. vielelicht kriegen wir alle zusammen von anfang bis jetzt.
> 
> 
> meine freundin hat leider alle kataloge weggeworfen. "ist doch schon 3 jahre alt! ist doch jetzt altpapier!"



der 2000er war silbern u. schon damals was besonderes.


Thomas,- schmeiss deine freundin raus.


----------



## zonuk (16. Oktober 2008)

den 2000er hab ich ....nur fehlt der scanner. aber wenns der alzheimer zulässt nehme ich ihn morgen mit zur arbeit und stelle ihn hier rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

yeah perfekto... wollte sowieso mal ne geometriedatenbank der einzelenen rahmen anlegen und ins netz stellen... daher bitte ne pdf sammlung an mich... 


artur... meine grosse liebe kann ich nicht ruaswerfen...


----------



## luck01 (16. Oktober 2008)

Die nächsten Kataloge kommen Anfang der Woche.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

cool... jedesmal in pdf katalogen rumwühlen bis man die angaben alter rahmen findet, ist nervig.


----------



## sluette (17. Oktober 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Interessant auch das Angebot an Komponenten (Vorbauten, Felgen, Federbeine) und die "Offenheit" Kohlefaser gegenüber damals.



hast du dir mal die vorbauten genau angeschaut ? gut, die bildqualität ist jetzt nicht die beste, aber ich behaupte einfach mal das sind keine frästeile sondern irgendwelche gussteile die ein nicolai decal bekommen haben. irgendwie erinnnern die mich vom design auch schwer an kalloy oder sowas in der art ...


----------



## zonuk (17. Oktober 2008)

so ich hab dran gedacht und den 2000'er mal eingescannt...

http://www.dasradstudio.de/downloads/Nicolai_Katalog_2000.pdf

ca. 30 MB gross....
ich hoffe ihr seid mit der quali zufrieden...ist leider nicht der beste scanner


----------



## freddy_walker (17. Oktober 2008)

OK und klasse - z. Teil schon echt Geschichte...

Gruß, F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (18. Oktober 2008)

So hier kommen die Kataloge 1999, 2000, 2001 und 2003

Der 1999 Katalog ist noch einmal in besserer Qualität eingescannt
worden. 

Soweit ich weiß, ist 2002 leider kein Nicolai Katalog erschienen.




http://rapidshare.com/files/155276367/1999.pdf









http://rapidshare.com/files/155278464/2000.pdf









http://rapidshare.com/files/155280948/2001.pdf









http://rapidshare.com/files/155282529/2003.pdf

Beim 2003 Katalog haben leider einige wenige Fehler eingeschlichen.
Lt. einen Schreiben von Nicolai wurden die Daten auf der HP geändert.

Die Kataloge sind im Doppelseiten-Format eingescannt.
Viel Spaß beim nostalgischen Lesen.

Ein besonderer Dank für die Unterstützung an Capt. Kirk und Franze 

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich allen 

Lutz


----------



## luck01 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie euch die eingescannten Kataloge im Doppelseiten Format gefallen haben. 

Grüße 

Lutz


----------



## Wilhelm (24. Oktober 2008)

luck01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich würde mal interessieren, wie euch die eingescannten Kataloge im Doppelseiten Format gefallen haben.
> Grüße
> Lutz



Spitze Alda, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!


----------



## luck01 (8. Dezember 2008)

Falls sich noch wer für die älteren Sachen interessiert


----------



## luck01 (2. März 2009)

Damit der Beitrag nicht komplett verschwindet.


----------



## luck01 (4. März 2009)

Vielleicht kann ja ein von Euch die anderen
Nicolai Kataloge zum Download anbieten.

Das wäre eine super Sache.


----------



## luck01 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die Kataloge sind nur noch bis zum 24.07.09 online. Danach erlischt mein Rapidshare Account.

Vielleicht kann ja ein anderer die Kataloge danach weiterhin online stellen.


----------



## luck01 (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo kroiterfee,

die Kataloge sollten jetzt bei Dir angekommen sein.
Leider mußte ich sie Dir einzeln mailen.

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## luck01 (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

dier Rapidshare-Account wurde eben verlängert.

Damit könnt Ihr weiterhin die Kataloge herunterladen.

Ich suche noch die anderen Kataloge zum Download. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr hier auch die Kataloge anbieten könntet.


----------



## mylow (5. August 2009)

1.000 dank für deine mühe

für mich ei fest!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (5. August 2009)

2002 gab es  einen komplettbike-katalog von DSK-Nicolai....mit bildern und geo daten..
schaue mal am wochenende...

gruss accu


----------



## chickenway-user (10. September 2009)

Ich hätte gern die Helius FR Seite von 2005. Kann das irgendwer grad mal Scannen oder abfotografieren?

06er hab ich da. Interesse?


----------



## chickenway-user (10. September 2009)

Vielen Dank, DJT! Ist erledigt...

Ich wunderte mich nämlich, ob mein Helius FR, Größe XL, welches zwar 2005, aber soweit ich mich erinnere erst nach der Eurobike produziert wurde also ein 2006er sein müsste. Allerdings passt die Steuerrohrlänge von 145mm nicht zum 06er Katalog. Aber so wie es aussieht hat sich da (zumindest auf einen flüchtigen ersten Blick) von 05 nach 06 ehh nichts getan...

Nicht das es mich stören würde, es wundert mich nur.


----------



## Enze (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Katalog von 2009 ist auf der Hibike Seite velinkt:
http://media1.hibike.com/docs/nicolai/katalog-09-web.pdf

2004, 2005, 2007, 2008 DSK und 2010 mit allen TechSheets habe ich auf dem Rechner, aber ich habe keinen Plan wo ich's zum Download anbieten koennte.

P.S.: Danke fuer die alten Kataloge


----------



## luck01 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind mal alle Kataloge zum Download:

1999

http://rapidshare.com/files/155276367/1999.pdf

2000

http://rapidshare.com/files/155278464/2000.pdf

2001

http://rapidshare.com/files/155280948/2001.pdf

2003

http://rapidshare.com/files/155282529/2003.pdf

ein besonderen Dank an Enze für die jetzt folgenden Kataloge 

2004

http://rapidshare.com/files/295396660/Nicolai_Katalog_2004.pdf

2005

http://rapidshare.com/files/295396661/Nicolai_Katalog_2005.pdf

2007

http://rapidshare.com/files/295396662/Nicolai_Katalog_2007.pdf

2008

http://rapidshare.com/files/295396663/Nicolai_Katalog_2008.pdf

2009

http://rapidshare.com/files/295396664/Nicolai_Katalog_2009.pdf

2010

http://rapidshare.com/files/295396665/Nicolai_Katalog_2010_2.pdf


Viel Spaß beim downloaden und schmökern


----------



## haha (20. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön 
aber leider für mich sehr verwirrend. scheinbar ist mein helius dh ein 2000er BJ.. ist der einzige katalog, in dem es genau so aussieht, wie es dasteht.


----------



## chorge (20. Oktober 2009)

Hurra! Ich hab nen 2000er Katalog!!
Leider hab ich mein HELIUM FR von damals (R.No. 16) nicht mehr... Musste - welch Schande, aber einfach geeigneter als Zweitbike - einem C'dale Hardtail weichen. Gotteslästerung, ich weiß, aber wie gesagt: Als unkompliziertes Winterbike mit geschlossener Federgabel, keinen Gelenken (wo der Salzmatsch angreift) und v.A. Scheibenbremsen, ist das Hardtail schlicht und ergreifend besser geeignet als das Nicolai. Aus Geldgründen musste ich das Gute Stück verkaufen, um an das C'dale zu kommen. That's life - und ganz ehrlich: Da ich noch ein 2005er Helius FR mein eigen nenne, ist der Verlust verschmerzbar. Dennoch: RahmeNo. 16 herzugeben tat weh...


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2010)

wäre klasse wenn einer die kataloge in so eine art drop box legen kann (drop.io oder sowas). dieser rapid share mist ist wohl nur bei premium usern halbwegs schnell...


----------



## luck01 (1. Februar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> wäre klasse wenn einer die kataloge in so eine art drop box legen kann (drop.io oder sowas). dieser rapid share mist ist wohl nur bei premium usern halbwegs schnell...



Nimm Dir die Zeit

So groß sid die Dateien doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (2. Februar 2010)

Alle Kataloge ab 2002 liegen als PDFs auf der Nicolai Homepage: 

http://nicolai.net/entertain/showcase.html#art

Gruß, Falco


----------



## chris12 (21. August 2010)

nun aber nicht mehr....

da war ich froh, dass die Kataloge noch anderweitig gelagert wurden.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. August 2010)

Doch, hier:
http://2009.nicolai.net/entertain/showcase.html#art


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. August 2010)

Aber der aktuelle Katalog wird nicht angezeigt 
Hat aber auch den Vorteil dass ich nicht schon wieder über neuen Plänen brüte...


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (6. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich inzwischen eine Datenbank bzw. neue Katalog-Downloadplatform?

Ich bräuchte eine Übersicht (Fotos, Daten) über die verschiedenen Bass-Modelle und -serien.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

ab montag werden die 2011er kataloge an die kunden verschickt. 

Return Retunr.... wird wohl noch dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (7. Oktober 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt eigentlich inzwischen eine Datenbank bzw. neue Katalog-Downloadplatform?
> 
> Ich bräuchte eine Übersicht (Fotos, Daten) über die verschiedenen Bass-Modelle und -serien.



was hindert Dich denn daran, selbst so eine Seite zu erstellen


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt eigentlich inzwischen eine Datenbank bzw. neue Katalog-Downloadplatform?



Hier sind alle Kataloge ab 2003 verfügbar:
http://www.nicolai.net/4-0-Medien.html


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (7. Oktober 2010)

luck01 schrieb:


> was hindert Dich denn daran, selbst so eine Seite zu erstellen


Ich habe die ganzen Informationen ja bis jetzt noch gar nicht, fange doch gerade erst mit meinem ersten Nicolai-Projekt an.

Kroiterfee erwähnte aber doch selber, dass er so ein Projekt mal gerne in Angriff nehmen würde, da kann man ja wohl mal nachfragen. 

Okay, die Kataloge von '99 und '03-'10 habe ich mir jetzt herunterladen können, das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2010)

gott zum gruße,


ja ich hab das mal angefangen. komme leider nicht mehr dazu wegen job. auch ist nachwuchs im zulauf. da habe ich grad andere sorgen. :-(


----------



## BigVolker (28. Mai 2013)

Entschuldigt bitte die Leichenfledderage hier, aber kann jemand den '99er Katalog nochmal hochladen?

Danke vorab


----------



## Enze (29. Mai 2013)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte die Leichenfledderage hier, aber kann jemand den '99er Katalog nochmal hochladen?
> 
> Danke vorab



Schick mir einfach ne Nachricht mit deiner Mailadresse....sind 10MB.


----------



## gromit (13. November 2013)

Hi!
Auch von mir die Frage: Hat noch wer die Kataloge vor 2003 die nicht auf der Nicolai HP gelistet sind? Also  '99er Katalog bis 2002?

cu 
gromit


----------



## Twenty-1 (14. November 2013)

Ich hätte auch noch gerne (möglichst alle) Kataloge. Könnte nicht einer von Euch mal einen Dropbox-Ordner anlegen und da alle Dokumente einstellen?


----------



## bergroller (23. November 2013)

Hallo,

habe vom Jens aus dem Forum die pdf vom 1999 Katalog erhalten. Wer will schreib mir ne Mail und ihr bekommt eine pdf.

Markus


----------



## Enze (28. November 2013)

Ich habe den Thread jetzt nochmal gelesen...den 2002 hat niemand, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (29. November 2013)

Enze schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread jetzt nochmal gelesen...den 2002 hat niemand, oder?!



2002 ist leider kein Nicolai-Katalog erschienen.


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. November 2013)

für alle, die einen oder alle Kataloge haben möchte habe ich mal bei Facebook eine Gruppe erstellt und alle Exemplare hochgeladen:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/635809343136124/

Die Gruppe darf natürlich, neben diesem Thread hier, auch gerne für Fotos, Diskussionen und Verabredungen genutzt werden


----------

